# Looking for contact people in Bangkok / Thailand



## properties365

Hi

I will be in Thailand to visit with a friend from the 11 of August to the 8 of September. My friend will join me the 19 of August.

It would be very nice to have contact there to help us the first days. We will need a speech about the country and the city, how to find a sim card for our mobiles, places where to live, nice parts of Bangkok, where to go in Thailand.. And the good beaches to go as well : ) 

Ok, that’s it, waiting for to read you now, hope to see you soon : ) 

Cheers

Stéphane


----------

